# Weekend Brag



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Farley D GiGi was winners bitch, Best of Winners this past Sunday in the Madison Ohio shows. GiGi is a small apricot standard bitch, and has 7 points all from the Bred By Exhibitor class. 

The Madison Ohio shows are one of my very favorite show sites. This show is directly on Lake Erie, the sunset on the lake is fantastic!

Terry
Farleys D Standard
"One must first build their house before they can paint it!"


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

congratulations. would love to see some photos of your girl.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Big brags are always okay here! But now we need pictures to oooohhhh & aaaahhhh over!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

*Congratulations! * :first: Wow! It sounds like a beautiful place for a show. Glad you had a good time and such success! Way to go! :cheers2::cheers2:


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks, yes, photos,,,,,,,,, I am not very good at the technology, have to learn how to post photos,,,,, or just ask John to do it for me~

The show site in Madison Ohio is probably my favorite,,,,, This is one show that I don't even look to see who the judges are, I just go for the sake of being there. It use to be a boys camp site, with some old cabins, that are not in use,, the lake is beautiful. There is a very nice winery/restaurant with very nice food close by.


----------

